# I'm a new member from Canada.. Nudge Bars



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello everyone. I'm a new to this forum.. I live in Guelph, Ontario, Canada which is about 45min South of Toronto.. I'm looking for a nudge bar for the X-trail either in the Toronto area or Online, but not overseas where most of them seem to be located.

Thanks,
Nam


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Hi Nam,

Welcome aboard and enjoy the X-Trail. You will benifit for the excellent experts here in the forum. 

In answer to your question, there are none at the present moment unless you have them custom made. Since the X-Trail is not being sold in the U.S. there is no market for extras...the rest of the world has them.. we do not. If you are really in the need.. I recommend eBay and do a worldwide search... not juts the U.S. and Canada.. but shipping will be expensive.

Stephen




bcuzau said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a new to this forum.. I live in Guelph, Ontario, Canada which is about 45min South of Toronto.. I'm looking for a nudge bar for the X-trail either in the Toronto area or Online, but not overseas where most of them seem to be located.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nam


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Nissan Nudge*

Guys,

I'm surprised that Nissan Canada haven't made the factory nissan nudge available for you to buy over there. 

In Australia nissan is throwing this nudge in for free with every new xtrail purchase.

Are nudges legal in Canada? (sorry am not sure, as some countries have made them illegal to fit)

Anyway Nam, I know you said that you didn't want the information about overseas nudges, but if I were you, I would drop THIS nissan dealer in Australia an email just to ask about the price of the genuine nissan nudge and shipping cost, so you have an idea about it's price.

There are plenty of aftermarket nudges available in Australia and they're much cheaper than the nissan one, but shipping of this item to Canada as Stephen has mentioned will be a killer, because of the size of the item.

Germany is also making very nice nudges and these are available on eBay.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jalal, I was told by a friend or ours who did a firemans work exchange in Australia that the bars on cars in Aussie are very common because of the Kangaroos. It is a very common occurance to hit a kangaroo on the road, thus the name Kangaroo Bars... Is this true?

In Canada/Saskatchewan, deer can be a problem, however if you hit one, it's likely it will total the truck and cause personal injury, so nudge bars are not as handy if you will.

How do these nudge bars work if they must be tied onto the airbag system? It would seem counter productive to what a nudge bar is used for if it will deploy the airbag it used too hard.


----------



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for your replies guys..

I could wrong but I don't think they are illegal as other trucks and SUV's have similar items here in Canada and the US..
example;
http://www.customtruckpartsinc.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.default

I'm going to check out some companies that makes brush guards/ nudge bars. And ask them if they are considering making one specific for the X-trail.. 

So either I can wait till one is avail or get one overseas.. Yeah it will be expensive but has anyone ever have one shipped or shipped one to Canada? Or know how much it is?

Nam


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Jalal, I was told by a friend or ours who did a firemans work exchange in Australia that the bars on cars in Aussie are very common because of the Kangaroos. It is a very common occurance to hit a kangaroo on the road, thus the name Kangaroo Bars... Is this true?


It's true in the country side and rural Australia, where kangaroos hit the highway at night looking for food and the nudge is the best protection to have, however I'm yet to see a kangaroo in Sydney (except at the zoo)  we actually call these *Bull* Bars (as if bulls are flooding the streets of Sydney). The main reason they're common here, is for added protection while off-roading.



> How do these nudge bars work if they must be tied onto the airbag system? It would seem counter productive to what a nudge bar is used for if it will deploy the airbag it used too hard.


The idea of having a nudge/bull bar is not to affect the security and safety features of your car in any way and this includes the airbag, so if you hit something hard either with your nudge or your bumper, it should deploy the air bag, if it doesn't then you're in trouble.

The main reason for adding a bull bar is to reduce damage to your car in case of impact, but it should not reduce in any way the function of the air bag.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

They are not illegal in Canada or the US. You can get dealer bars for the XTerra and Pathfinder from Nissan. I think they just need to be installed right - or else you may risk the airbags not deploying in a major accident.



bcuzau said:


> Thanks for your replies guys..
> 
> I could wrong but I don't think they are illegal as other trucks and SUV's have similar items here in Canada and the US..
> example;
> ...


----------



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Canadian nudge bars brush guard*

Thanks Guys,

Digitaloutlaw,
I've checked the Nissan Canada site.. it doesn't show any similar bars avail from the dealer.. I'm looking at Nissan.ca. are there any sites you can lead me to?



digitaloutlaw said:


> They are not illegal in Canada or the US. You can get dealer bars for the XTerra and Pathfinder from Nissan. I think they just need to be installed right - or else you may risk the airbags not deploying in a major accident.


Nam


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

I have never seen them on the site - but I went with a friend to pick up his new Pathfinder LE 2 years ago, and he had all the accessories installed - including the nudge bar, by the dealer.



bcuzau said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Digitaloutlaw,
> I've checked the Nissan Canada site.. it doesn't show any similar bars avail from the dealer.. I'm looking at Nissan.ca. are there any sites you can lead me to?
> ...


----------



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

so the nudge bar from the older Pathfinder will fit?



digitaloutlaw said:


> I have never seen them on the site - but I went with a friend to pick up his new Pathfinder LE 2 years ago, and he had all the accessories installed - including the nudge bar, by the dealer.



Thanks


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't think so, I've seing & posted some nudge bars at the X-Ty & it's way to different:

(I took them at a stop light)


----------



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks manuelga,

Those look like nice.. do you know who makes them?



manuelga said:


> I don't think so, I've seing & posted some nudge bars at the X-Ty & it's way to different:
> 
> (I took them at a stop light)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

bcuzau said:


> Thanks manuelga,
> 
> Those look like nice.. do you know who makes them?


Those are OE Accesories, Mex maded, sold at dealership, The main issue would be shippment.


----------



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry guys I didn't know I had to delete the HTML for the pics, if i didn't want to repost them.. i know now.

They look great Manuelga, but diffirent from the ones offered else where.. That's odd Nissan has two different styles and offered none to Canada..

http://www.nissan.com.au/xtrail/accessories.asp
http://www.nissan.com.mx/accesorios/accesorios_detalle.php?id_automovil=5&id_accesorio=32

Oh well i'll give up for now until later..

Thanks..



manuelga said:


> Those are OE Accesories, Mex maded, sold at dealership, The main issue would be shippment.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

I called the dealer here in Halifax and spoke with the parts manager. (I only speak to him now since one of the parts guys is such an ass).

Anyway, I asked about the nudge bar shown on the Australian site. He said there is no word but they will probably get it some time in the future. No idea when though.

Maybe one of our Australian friends can tell us how much this is to buy down there?


----------



## bcuzau (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah that's the same response i got.. I asked him.. "couldn't he get someone in Japan to throw one behind the back seat, since they're coming from Japan anyway".. he laughed at me  .. oh well I tried..

Nam



Thorongil said:


> I called the dealer here in Halifax and spoke with the parts manager. (I only speak to him now since one of the parts guys is such an ass).
> 
> Anyway, I asked about the nudge bar shown on the Australian site. He said there is no word but they will probably get it some time in the future. No idea when though.
> 
> Maybe one of our Australian friends can tell us how much this is to buy down there?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Australian Bull Bar*

I can certainly tell you the approx. price of the nissan bull bar 

The part number for it is F21608H000AU and the price is around $706 AUS (excluding fitting)

Not sure about shipping chrages to Canada, but it wont be cheap.



Thorongil said:


> I called the dealer here in Halifax and spoke with the parts manager. (I only speak to him now since one of the parts guys is such an ass).
> 
> Anyway, I asked about the nudge bar shown on the Australian site. He said there is no word but they will probably get it some time in the future. No idea when though.
> 
> Maybe one of our Australian friends can tell us how much this is to buy down there?


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

I wonder if the nudge bar (push Bar) that goes on the Xterra or pathfinder would fit an X Trail? They are available in Canada - I see some Xterra's on the lot with them now.
Anyone ever try it?
Dealer should be able to tell ya.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Do these things actually do anything useful?


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

They make the trucks look nice.
?
Might save on some damage if you hit some one.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, guess they might fend off pedestrians if you hit them at low enough speed. Can't see them preventing much damage if you hit a deer on the highway, though. (Or a kangaroo, although a deer is a bit more likely in Mississippi Mills, Ont.)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*They do protect*

I can vouch for the effectiveness of the nudge bar. I got airborne when I was attempting to tackle a sand dune when I miscalculated the angle of the slope at the other end and my speed was a bit too high.

I got airborne when I hit the edge of that sand dune and landed nose down. The only thing that saved my exy from being smashed from the front was my nudge bar, as it has taken the whole force of the impact from under the car.

Without it, I would have ended-up gathering the pieces of my front bumper.

Although the nudge got pushed upwards towards the body of the car, it did not damage any paintwork and I had to straighten the brackets of the nudge and it's like brand new again.

Yes, they do work and they do protect your car.

I wouldn't have bought one if it was only for looks 

I wouldn't want to see this nudge attacking a kangaroo or a deer, they will only have themselves to blame if I do hit one 



Avery Slickride said:


> Yeah, guess they might fend off pedestrians if you hit them at low enough speed. Can't see them preventing much damage if you hit a deer on the highway, though. (Or a kangaroo, although a deer is a bit more likely in Mississippi Mills, Ont.)


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, Jalal, that sounds like some adventurous driving. In all my years behind the wheel I've never performed a nose plant. All the dunes around here are in provincial and national parks, so you can't drive on them.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Adventurous you say? I nearly sh***t myself after I landed LOL 

A nose dive wasn't on my adventure agenda when I went out to the beach that day 

Viper loves this pic and it is the pic of me landing 

The wose part was after I'd seen the photo, I realised how close to overturning I was, as it's nearly a 45 degree angle :waving: 





Avery Slickride said:


> Wow, Jalal, that sounds like some adventurous driving. In all my years behind the wheel I've never performed a nose plant. All the dunes around here are in provincial and national parks, so you can't drive on them.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

That is a great picture Jalal :thumbup: 

Personally I'm not a fan of the big nudge bar systems as some of them are bigger than the vehicle, and sort of mess up the clean XTy front, however Function before Form I suppose.

There is this Honda CRV (1st gen) I see in town that has this HUGE bar in front, I swear it has made the car front heavy and actually tips that vehicle in front.... OK, maybe not but its a good optical illusion  

I like those factory ones that are available from the Aussie Nissan site :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis van Heerden (Apr 6, 2005)

*Dennis*



bcuzau said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a new to this forum.. I live in Guelph, Ontario, Canada which is about 45min South of Toronto.. I'm looking for a nudge bar for the X-trail either in the Toronto area or Online, but not overseas where most of them seem to be located.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nam


Hi Nam. I am also a new member, from today, and have been reading all comments with interest. I live in Johannesburg in South Africa and had a nudge bar fitted to my X Trail when I bought it. The reason I fitted it was to protect my car against people who park by ear. The Tow bar protects my rear end. The nudge bar differs from the Bull bar in that it covers the front end of your car, in 2 sections, but is not as high as a Bull bar. i.e. The nudge Bar reaches the bottom of the X Trails Air ducts (Grill) whereas the Bull bar reaches the top of the Grill or where the Hood meets the cross member of the engine compartment. In S. A. they are as big an add on as in Australia in think and if you would like to see our top range, then you should go to www.maxe.co.za where you will find a full range and pictures as well as terms and conditions for export.
Good luck, I really think it will be a worthwhile investment.
Dennis


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Maxe Bars*

Hi Dennis,

What a coincidence. The nudge bar I have fitted on mine has been imported from the exact company you mentioned from SA 

I have dealt with this company before and have spoken to the lady sales mgr there. They're very reputable and customer friendly guys.

Their product is top of the range in terms of durability and looks.

Read the story about how their Bull Bar saved my car from being smashed-up and pass my thanks to them if you can 



Dennis van Heerden said:


> Hi Nam. I am also a new member, from today, and have been reading all comments with interest. I live in Johannesburg in South Africa and had a nudge bar fitted to my X Trail when I bought it. The reason I fitted it was to protect my car against people who park by ear. The Tow bar protects my rear end. The nudge bar differs from the Bull bar in that it covers the front end of your car, in 2 sections, but is not as high as a Bull bar. i.e. The nudge Bar reaches the bottom of the X Trails Air ducts (Grill) whereas the Bull bar reaches the top of the Grill or where the Hood meets the cross member of the engine compartment. In S. A. they are as big an add on as in Australia in think and if you would like to see our top range, then you should go to www.maxe.co.za where you will find a full range and pictures as well as terms and conditions for export.
> Good luck, I really think it will be a worthwhile investment.
> Dennis


----------



## Dennis van Heerden (Apr 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Dennis,
> 
> What a coincidence. The nudge bar I have fitted on mine has been imported from the exact company you mentioned from SA
> 
> ...


Hello there Jalal,

The world is surely a small place!!! I phoned Maxe to pass on your thanks and found that Gail, the export sales manager is on holiday, so what I did was to pass your comments and story on to her via e-mail. I am sure she will be very happy to receive it next week some time.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Dennis,

The world is a small place indeed.

Yes, Gail was the person I spoke to earlier about the bull bar and also the side steps which are made by maxe.

Thanks for passing-on my story to them, am sure they'll like it 

Top product and highly recommended.



Dennis van Heerden said:


> Hello there Jalal,
> 
> The world is surely a small place!!! I phoned Maxe to pass on your thanks and found that Gail, the export sales manager is on holiday, so what I did was to pass your comments and story on to her via e-mail. I am sure she will be very happy to receive it next week some time.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum, just got my first X-Trail but it needs a bot of work. Can anyone in Canada tell me where I can get a used cross member and some bumper supports?

Cheers Hero


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

You can't even get window visors in Canada unless you buy them from Nissan ($179 cdn.) Or on ebay. No one is ever going to be making nudge bars in Canada or the USA. Not enought X Trails here to make it worth their while.


----------



## V35 (Jul 19, 2015)

Bumping back from the dead. We are also looking for a bar in Canada (Kitchener, Ontario). I'm probably going to end up buying a Rav 4 or CRV or similar one and customizing the mount to suit, if I can't find one in Canada


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi there!

I found this outfit a while ago that advertises ARB nudge bars and Old Man Emu lift kits for X-Trails from Utah. I can't vouch for the company or its products since I have never ordered from them, but it appears to be the only place that I have found in NA offering them for sale.

X-Trail Bumper: ARB X-Trail Bull Bar

If you go through these guys, let us know how it went. Good luck!


----------



## V35 (Jul 19, 2015)

RangerRay said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I found this outfit a while ago that advertises ARB nudge bars and Old Man Emu lift kits for X-Trails from Utah. I can't vouch for the company or its products since I have never ordered from them, but it appears to be the only place that I have found in NA offering them for sale.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks  
Ends up around $600 CAD by the time we get it here, so I think we won't be going that route. Did find another US place that shows one in stock but wont' ship. It's odd that a US place would have this period, makes me wonder if it's a 'universal' fit one or something? Since they didn't get the X trail it is hard for me to believe they went through production to make one for them.


----------



## Skanlig (Dec 9, 2016)

By the way, if there are Canadians, I would like to know about household moving companies.

Now we live in the western part of Toronto, we have found new housing in east part, near the lake. How to move at once? We have many things. I looked here, but where else I can find information about this?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Skanlig said:


> By the way, if there are Canadians, I would like to know about household moving companies.
> 
> Now we live in the western part of Toronto, we have found new housing in east part, near the lake. How to move at once? We have many things. I looked here, but where else I can find information about this?


What the heck does this have to do with this thread or this forum? As for being Canadian there are lots of us but the vast majority do not live in Toronto. But I will be generous... try googling Toronto moving companies or go to Kijiji and select Toronto area and type in Movers. There you are welcome.


----------

